# My PC is shutting down ITSELF.



## arjhay

Hi. I am using Windows XP... when i open my PC, and after 2 minutes, my PC automatically shuts down itself. I am using a public computer right now because I can't use my own PC because after opening it.. and after 2 minutes it just shut down ITSELF. Please Help...


----------



## Grimulus

Yeah man, I've had that problem. I also use XP pro.

If you have just installed a driver, it could be the problem. I installed a modem driver and my comp started doing that crap.  About every 2 minutes it would reboot itself.  I solved the problem by rolling back the driver in safe mode.
If it is shutting all the way down you may need to ask someone else.  Try to open windows in safe mode(probably F8 on the bootup) and anything you have done beforehand remove it.  You may be able to get a copy of a stinger type thing to see if your comp is infected with anything.  When in safe mode and it still shuts down/reboots, ask someone else.  I'm to good with this computer st uff.


----------



## arjhay

Grimulus said:
			
		

> Yeah man, I've had that problem. I also use XP pro.
> 
> If you have just installed a driver, it could be the problem. I installed a modem driver and my comp started doing that crap.  About every 2 minutes it would reboot itself.  I solved the problem by rolling back the driver in safe mode.
> If it is shutting all the way down you may need to ask someone else.  Try to open windows in safe mode(probably F8 on the bootup) and anything you have done beforehand remove it.  You may be able to get a copy of a stinger type thing to see if your comp is infected with anything.  When in safe mode and it still shuts down/reboots, ask someone else.  I'm to good with this computer st uff.




Hi. Thanks for the quick reply. So, if i turn on my PC i'll press F8 to safe mode?! which one i'll pick to run safe mode because there are 4 thigns that you need to pick and i don't know which one to pick... I think we've installed something before... but it was ages ago.. it was the mcafee anti virus and the creative webcam..

So I am going to click F8 for the safe mode?am i right? please tell me step by step. thanks.


----------



## Lanther

hit F8 right before xp starts up it will give u a menu with several options on it choose start computer in safe mode  when windows starts in safe mode it will ask you if you want to start in safe mode or if you want to do a system restore.  I'd try the restore and set it back to a point before you were having this problem and see if that helps.  Last guys system I worked on that had this problem I ended up having to do a a clean format to get it to work right.


----------



## Praetor

1. Is there a msg box that pops up before it shutsdown (i.e., MS Blaster)

2. Heat problems?

3. To make sure you dont miss safemode, just start pushing F8 at 1-second intervals as soon as you turn the computer on


----------



## Sophocles

2. Heat problems?

Check your CPU cooling, if the heatsink is choked with dust or the fan is no longer working properly, that will cause your system to shut down.


----------



## arjhay

thanks a lot guys for the quick reply... my PC is okay now. I just put it in "safe mode" and as of now it is working as normal.. thanks again.


----------



## Praetor

"Safe Mode", isnt "normal" dude... you should really look into it: since it works ok in safe mode, I'd say it isnt a heat issue but more of a corrupted installation issue


----------



## arjhay

ah. right.. so what's the best thing to do?


----------



## Praetor

1. Run a virus/spyware scan to rule out that possibility
2. Actually verify that it isnt a heat issue (i.e., check the temps)
3. Anything you've installed prior to this problem starting?


----------



## arjhay

Praetor said:
			
		

> 1. Run a virus/spyware scan to rule out that possibility
> 2. Actually verify that it isnt a heat issue (i.e., check the temps)
> 3. Anything you've installed prior to this problem starting?





you are right praetor, my PC still shut down ITSELF. i thought it would be normal after the safe mode thing.. but then, after a week... it is still shutting down... helpppppp! 


I have a mcafee virus.. and it tells that my PC don't have a virus.
HOW DO I CHECK THE TEMPS?
I've installed the mcafee b4 this happens..


----------



## Praetor

You can use something like Motherboard Monitor or even the BIOS has a temp monitor


----------



## arjhay

what's a motherboard monitor and how do i check the bios temp?


----------



## Flash_AAA

You have XP do you have system restore on???


----------



## Grimulus

yeah, whoever said the thing about the system restore.  good thinking.  i totally forgot about that.  be sure and do a system restore, and if you don't have it, when the comp is fixed be sure to turn it on and restore...it's a life saver.  i've also had this problem with microsoft word and had to delete the *.dat files.  i'm sure about 99.9% this isn't the case however.  but yeah if you aren't losing anything you REALLY need, i would do a clean format.  sounds like things are screwed up pretty good.  get a good spyware program like spybot 1.3, and an adware remove program like lavasoft's ad-aware and be sure to run an anti virus in safe mode that is updated.  
alright, gotta go to the doctor.  laters
hope you get things working!


----------



## Flash_AAA

Well if all things fail download Ace Utilities (trial version but full) if its a registry problem it may fix it.  Just remember whenever you use a program make sure you make a backup in system restore.  Thats the good thing about spybot search and destroy it automatically makes a backup just in case some softeware embedded with spyware fails but spybot does a great job


----------



## arjhay

Flash_AAA said:
			
		

> You have XP do you have system restore on???




yeah i'm using XP. what do you mean by "system restore on?" sorry.. i'm bad at this...


----------



## arjhay

Grimulus said:
			
		

> yeah, whoever said the thing about the system restore.  good thinking.  i totally forgot about that.  be sure and do a system restore, and if you don't have it, when the comp is fixed be sure to turn it on and restore...it's a life saver.  i've also had this problem with microsoft word and had to delete the *.dat files.  i'm sure about 99.9% this isn't the case however.  but yeah if you aren't losing anything you REALLY need, i would do a clean format.  sounds like things are screwed up pretty good.  get a good spyware program like spybot 1.3, and an adware remove program like lavasoft's ad-aware and be sure to run an anti virus in safe mode that is updated.
> alright, gotta go to the doctor.  laters
> hope you get things working!




hi grimulus, what do you mean by the term "system restore?" and yeah, i have the mcafee anti virus and it is always updated and i run it always and it tells me that they havn't found any virus so i don't know why my PC keeps on shutting down.


----------



## Praetor

1. Right click on My Computer
2. Goto Properties
3. Goto System Restore tab
4. "That"


----------



## nitemistress

*Another ShutDown Victim*

Hi 
I have spent the past 4 hours TRYING to run a full Stinger scan, Norton, ad aware and even trend micro's online scan. Not ONE of them will complete before my computer shuts down and I'm taking a chance on getting registered and this in before disappearing again.

My system info:

Windows XP PRO
AMD Athlon(tm) processor 1.4 GHz
BIOS: VIA694-42302e31 Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Bus Type: PCI,ISA
Ports: 1 Parallel, 2 Serial
512MB Ram with 31% currently in use
Hard Disk: 40GB, 120GB
Video: 1024 x 768 in 32 bit, NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX MX 400 Ver 5.1

I apologize if any of that is useless but hey, I am for the most part self taught and only on a computer for just over 4 years. 
Fans are clean, plus have external fans in area to keep even cooler than the 4 internal ones. All system checks: virus scan, defrags, etc are current *saturday*.

any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated and please, if you start talking bios or registry or anything in that general area, use newbese. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Praetor

Could it be (1) Not-so-great memory and (2) Overheating?


----------



## nitemistress

hmmm define 'not so great memory' lol 

I would love to double it but I didn't think 512 was all THAT bad plus there is also the onboard which I *think* brings me up to almost 530. 

Overheating? Even with the 4 ..maybe 5 fans inside plus the one outside for extra circulation? Will recheck them all again tomorrow and clean whatever might have snuck in since last cleaning. Can't do much about adding any memory for awhile though.

Thanks for those suggestions, will let you know if it helped or if the problem has corrected itself.


----------



## Praetor

> hmmm define 'not so great memory' lol


By that I mean is the memory corrupted/messed-up?  Try running an extended memory check on boot-up and see if it passes that! 



> I would love to double it but I didn't think 512 was all THAT bad plus there is also the onboard which I *think* brings me up to almost 530.


Onboard? Onboard typically doesnt "add" but rather "subtracts" .... 'sides 512MB should be plenty fine either way  What motherboard do you have?



> Overheating? Even with the 4 ..maybe 5 fans inside plus the one outside for extra circulation? Will recheck them all again tomorrow and clean whatever might have snuck in since last cleaning. Can't do much about adding any memory for awhile though.


Are you running a stock cooler? With the temps lately i wouldnt be surprised about if there was an auto-shutdown  from BIOS kicking in? (btw .... Toronto? Windsor? Sarnia? )


----------



## nitemistress

You lost me   

Will attempt to answer. Memory, computers should be fine, has been up til about 5 hours ago at any rate. Mine?? That is yet to be determined.

Ok as far as onboard adding/subtracting...go fig. I did not know that. Thanks for the newest bit of info. *doesn't make me terribly thrilled but it's new knowledge*

Stock cooler?? Um, not sure? Am almost afraid to ask what one is.

*try smack dab between Toronto and Windsor in the city that killed Jumbo*


----------



## extraction

*Another victim*

Having similar problems the last 2 days...shuts down abrubtly anywhere from 1-5 min after startup, no BlueScreenOfDeath, looks like the monitor only goes down (tower lights stay on) but hard drive also stops spinning.  Recently I replaced video card due to no video output and no POST beep, this was 6 weeks ago however and was problem free once new card was in...

Thinking temp issue or power supply, but currently running in safe mode with Norton Corporate updated 2 days ago, has been on for 147 minutes and counting...(typing this on wife's ThinkPad) ...no recent driver/software...

Also run daily Webroot Spy Sweeper and frequent AD Aware, use Zone Alarm Pro at higher settings, recently upgraded this and about 4 days ago had the first red alert I have ever got in 1.5 years saying a malicious user may be trying to gain access but it did block it...hmmm....

I frequently use Overnet and KazAa and have Cable modem so I'm guessing something came through the pipe like a worm...I know there was a worm last September that would do something similar..

Virus scan hasnt picked it up yet, I will do a Sys Restore next then return to "Normal" mode, and will update everyone...

ABS custom build (Jan '02)
GeForce MX2 AGP
AMD Athlon XP 1800
Gigabyte 7ADX Mobo
512 DDR 
90 GB HD (60 + 30)
Plextor 24/10/40 CD-RW
Pioneer DVD


----------



## Praetor

*Nitemistress
*


> Will attempt to answer. Memory, computers should be fine, has been up til about 5 hours ago at any rate. Mine?? That is yet to be determined.


Yes well just enable the extended memory check in BIOS and let it run through that completely (some mobos do multiple tests), if it passes you can unset the extended memory check  and you're good to go 



> Stock cooler?? Um, not sure? Am almost afraid to ask what one is.


Stock Cooler = the fan that comes with the original cpu (i.e., the fan that comes from AMD or Intel)
Non-stock Cooler = something like this: http://www.xoxide.com/ttextreme.html



> *try smack dab between Toronto and Windsor in the city that killed Jumbo*


Simcoe? 

*extraction*


> Thinking temp issue or power supply, but currently running in safe mode with Norton Corporate updated 2 days ago, has been on for 147 minutes and counting...(typing this on wife's ThinkPad) ...no recent driver/software...


What _is_ the temp?


----------



## extraction

Sorry - temp(erature), and it never exceeded 49 degrees C...

Currently doing a clean install - Safe Mode seemed to fix it all, Norton/SpySweeper turned up nothing... but then the same thing was happening again today...then would not start in any mode whatsoever- missing "xDLL files" ...damn 

...tried to recover current installation but got the message "cannot locate wmpreg entry point"  or somesuch came up...so now I'm reformatting, et al...was at least able to pull off important pics/docs last night...

This has to be a worm/virus right??


----------



## Praetor

> This has to be a worm/virus right??


Kinda seems like it but it could just be a messed up installation ... wierd shit like that happens


----------



## extraction

Hmm...yeah though I had'nt really altered anything and uninstalled the Zone Alarm that had recently been added.  I'm thinking of using Partition Magic to isolate the OS completely this time as I lost some files...

The clean install has been working fine thus far...slowly adding back what I need. I must say that this kind of thing always makes me think "why did I have all that stuff on there anyways?"...and it's nice to see a spartan desktop again...

The plus is that it's not a hardware issue...


----------



## Praetor

> I'm thinking of using Partition Magic to isolate the OS completely this time as I lost some files...


Good call! Also something you might look into at the end, after installing the OS and getting everything up and running, is to back it all up with something like Ghost or DriveImage 



> The plus is that it's not a hardware issue...


----------



## extraction

OK the shutdowns started again, after computer had been fine for 24 hours... 
All virus checks with Norton current revisions OK, XP native Firewall up...

Was running Overnet at the time (P2P app) and computer rapidly shut down.  
I know these programs are system hogs, but never before have I had an issue.  Upon reboot "Check System Health !" appeared in the place of "System Health OK". on the startup screen.  Pressed delete to enter BIOS and I see a temp of 59 C.  Not good - right? ... 

So I take the panel off and let it cool and d/l Motherboard monitor so I can see the vitals outside of CMOS/BIOS  and I'm averaging CPU temp of 50 C, Case temp of 39 C.  These values increase when I have the case panel back on...

When I look inside I see 4 fans spinning fine - Power Supply, Front case, Rear Case, Fan on Motherboard over raised heatsink?...I see 1 very small fan not spinning at all - it is also on the Mobo, on the CPU I beieve as the plug point says "Chip Fan".  When I've had the case open before I have also noted to myself that I've never seen this spin...

Does this then seem to be a temp issue or am I crazy??  I thank you in advance for your input...


AMD XP 1800+, Gigabyte 7ADX, PowerMan FSP 300 Power supply


----------



## extraction

Arrghhhh!!!...............

Now shut itself off at 49 C !!!
Power supply?!?  Any way to tell???

ANY suggestions where else to look ???


----------



## Praetor

> . Upon reboot "Check System Health !" appeared in the place of "System Health OK". on the startup screen. Pressed delete to enter BIOS and I see a temp of 59 C. Not good - right? ...


Personally I dont like that temp but it's not a temperature which calls for panic yet. If it's consistantly above 60º than you should look into ways of dropping it; panic should ensue if it breaches 70°



> So I take the panel off and let it cool and d/l Motherboard monitor so I can see the vitals outside of CMOS/BIOS and I'm averaging CPU temp of 50 C, Case temp of 39 C. These values increase when I have the case panel back on...


A couple things about that:
1. Your CPU temp isnt actually that horribly high, a mere 11º above your motherboard temp.... what is the ambient room temperature
2. You note the temp goes up when you close the case: a clear indication of not enough circulation within the case. You'll need to either get or upgrade the chassis fans



> I see 1 very small fan not spinning at all - it is also on the Mobo, on the CPU I beieve as the plug point says "Chip Fan"


Sounds like the Northbridge fan. For systems that feature a fan, this fan must be operational for the system to function properly (systems without such fans deal with it via other ways). That'll be the source of your problems as the NB controls well over half of the functionality of the computer.



> ANY suggestions where else to look ???


Deal with the Northbridge fan and you'll should be set, a simple $10 cooler like http://www.xoxide.com/iceberq.html should do the trick


----------



## extraction

> Sounds like the Northbridge fan. For systems that feature a fan, this fan must be operational for the system to function properly (systems without such fans deal with it via other ways). That'll be the source of your problems as the NB controls well over half of the functionality of the computer.



OK I hope you're right, but do Northbridge chip's have their own diagnostics or thermal cutout that causes the reset??  Again the MoBo is Gigabyte 7A-DX, computer about 3 years old.  Can this temperature be monitored??I still don't understand why it shuts off without warning, _*actually I would call it a reset as it behaves exactly as if I hit the *_* RESET button, as the tower lights stay on*...

My only other thought is bad RAM (2 sticks Kingston PC2100 DDR 256 = 512 MB).  Cannot locate extended mem test in my BIOS - Any 3rd Party apps to recommend??

Thanks again, we're almost neighbors (Niagara Falls, NY)


----------



## Praetor

> Can this temperature be monitored??


Not without a physical temp probe 



> Cannot locate extended mem test in my BIOS - Any 3rd Party apps to recommend??


Disable any entry that says "quick POST" or something


----------



## extraction

Got a Northbridge fan, spliced the connector and it starts humming away....ran fine for 30 minutes, all temp readings cooler, then with no warning the  same abrupt reset problem...rebooted, set BIOS to "Failsafe", and the reset occurred again after a few minutes...I'm thinking power supply or RAM or maybe processor is cooked...will probably take it in in the next few days as I'm reaching my limit on time and knowledge...

thanks for all the suggestions/help thus far...


----------



## Praetor

Have you tested the memory??


----------



## extraction

> Have you tested the memory??




Cannot find anywhere in my BIOS to enable this...what are you thoughts on it being the power supply...again it is like a RESET as the monitor goes off but the tower lights stay on...


----------



## extraction

Just ran Windows Memory Test (free d/l)...no RAM errors detected, computer randomly reset during third pass of diagnostic after being on for 20 minutes running fine...


----------



## Praetor

Hmmmmm... voltages?


----------



## extraction

> Hmmmmm... voltages?



Will get some numbers from MBM5 later [provided it doesn't RESET on me]...


----------



## Praetor

You can also check in BIOS most of the time


----------



## extraction

> You can also check in BIOS most of the time



Did check in BIOS and recorded the ranges over a 2 minute span which ended with a RESET...

V Core =    1.83-1.86 V
3.3 V   =    2.89-3.06 V
5 V      =    4.97-5.06 V
12 V    =   12.42-12.72 V (This was slowly but steadily climbing prior
                                        to RESET)

2nd try similar, 12V reached 12.94 then shutdown occurred

What do you interpret these #s to mean?...


----------



## extraction

Anyone know if these numbers could be indicative of a PSU failure ??


----------



## Praetor

Eeeeerrrm... your 3V rail is a lot lower than i would have thought :S


----------

